# Super Lumens



## The Hemp Goddess

Does anyone run their 600W ballast on Super Lumens?  Do you know exactly what that does?  Anyone with a light meter that has measured the light?  How does it work?


----------



## Teamster6

Well if your talking lumatek their factory info says 20% more light but shorter bulb life.

I dont use lumi's because of all the Fire Reports that were posted on sites but I hear they have made upgrades to some problems.

t6


----------



## PuffinNugs

What is the Super Lumens setting? 

A: The super lumens setting is not what produces the advertised 20% more lumens. Lumatek was advertising 20% more lumens a long time before the Dimmable knob. The super lumens setting puts out additional wattage to the bulb. So for a 1000W ballast running 1000W bulb, you would be giving the bulb say 1100W of power on super lumens. Lumatek says it is about 10%. We have not spoken with any of the major bulb manufacturers about how that affects the bulb's lifespan.

hxxp://www.greners.com/expertadvice/lumatek-faq.html


----------



## OGKushman

I'll play your game 

BRB


----------



## Locked

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I'll play your game
> 
> BRB





I do believe someone has a light meter....


----------



## OGKushman

Pics:
1.600 watts
2.Super Lumens
3.Eiko 600

4.600 watts
5.Super Lumens
6.Ultra Sun 600

Both tested on the same unmoved hood, with same ballast, with the meter untouched.

:bong:


----------



## Growdude

is the Eiko bulb a little older, more used? than the Ultra sun.
It looks a little darker.


----------



## PuffinNugs

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Pics:
> 1.600 watts
> 2.Super Lumens
> 3.Eiko 600
> 
> 4.600 watts
> 5.Super Lumens
> 6.Ultra Sun 600
> 
> Both tested on the same unmoved hood, with same ballast, with the meter untouched.
> 
> :bong:


 
great comparison shots 

do you normally use the super lumens or do you run it normal?


----------



## ozzydiodude

How much more electric is use in the super lumens mode?


----------



## OGKushman

I got exactly ~10% more energy draw as per my *kill-a-watt EZ. 663 watts on SL. 599 on 600 setting. I normally use the SL setting last 2 weeks...seems like a waste to me now...
The Eiko bulb is 1 grow older. Good eye GrowDude!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks all.  OG--that was exactly the info I was looking for.

I think I will forget the super lumen thing--I am pumping a lot of lumens for my space anyway.  The power for lumen trade-off doesn't seem to be enough to justify it.  When you change bulbs every 6 months or so, I am not sure if shorter bulb life is an issue.


----------



## CountryBoy

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Pics:
> 1.600 watts
> 2.Super Lumens
> 3.Eiko 600
> 
> 4.600 watts
> 5.Super Lumens
> 6.Ultra Sun 600
> 
> Both tested on the same unmoved hood, with same ballast, with the meter untouched.
> 
> :bong:



Outstanding information


----------



## Supernuggs

OGKushman said:


> Pics:
> 1.600 watts
> 2.Super Lumens
> 3.Eiko 600
> 
> 4.600 watts
> 5.Super Lumens
> 6.Ultra Sun 600
> 
> Both tested on the same unmoved hood, with same ballast, with the meter untouched.



Thanks for the comparison OG. It looks like the lumens difference is so minimal it's not really worth even using the super lumens setting.


----------



## St_Nick

HG,  I am running all LED now but last year I followed a routine with my 600 watt ballast.  1st run at 600w, second run on Super Lumens, then replace.  HPS bulbs lose about 10 % efficiency per grow due to aging


----------

